# I stepped on Valentina, and OMG it was a miracle.....



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

It was a miracle that she survived.

Here she is resting after we took her to Emergency for X-rays. I bought her this sunshine toy, to cheer her up:heart:


















Yesterday, I removed her collar with the little bell because she chew on it and it was falling apart.

I went and bought another one and was going to put it on her this morning, just so that I can hear where she is and if she is in my near vicinity.

This morning however, before I put her new collar with the bell on, I went quickly outside to the garbage bin to throw something while
both pupps where inside playing with a friend....or so I thought.



Little did I know that Valentina zipped right outside by the front porch (where you have seen many pictures of her) 
and apparently came right behind me and just as I was stepping down the step and into the grass,
she was under my shoe and I stepped on her with all my weight.

I cannot describe you the cries that came out of that little girl. 

I thought I lost her in that moment. 


We immediately gave her a mouth resuscitation, and zipped her to the Vet. The Vet took x-ray and it's a miracle that she didn't brake any bones. 
She is now on a pain medication. I had given her some fish to eat not too long ago and she ate it with gusto. 

The first few hours after the accident she could not stand or squat to go potty, but after few hours, she did, because 
I kept injecting her so much water with a syringe, that she was probably so bloated....


SHE WAS SAVED BY ALMIGHTY GOD, what a miracle happened today!

The Angels :innocent:were looking after little Pallina Valentina.:innocent:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG!! I'm so glad she's okay! Please give her some gentle kisses for me!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I can just imagine how terrified you were when that happened. These little guys are constantly right near us all the time. Thank god she is okay and didn't break anything. Poor precious baby will be okay and with your love she will be back in no time. Love her sunshine toy, my Zoe has the same one. 

Please let us know how she is doing. Hugs and kisses to you little Valentina and of course Poupetta!! :smootch:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh Sammy! What a BIG scare. I gasped when I read the subject. I'm so happy that she's OK. Of course, she follows you around, and it's so easy to miss her royal tinyness. 

Big Hug!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - you and Valentina must both be in shock. I'm so sorry for the accident and so thankful that she will be okay. I had such a hard time not stepping on Tyler when I first got him. Wore slippers all the time in the house because of it. When Tyler was younger. I had him in an x-pen. That might help to keep Valentina from being underfoot and getting out. Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It can happen so easily. 

My father in law was walking down our studio steps and he stepped on Emily,as he realized he stepped on her,instead of putting his full weight on her , he actually rolled his foot over sideways and fell down the step. He was willing to risk breaking something in order to not hurt Emily, who was just a tiny pup then. 

Wow she was so lucky, glad Valentina and you are ok.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Sammy, I sat here and just read this and could hardly think of how you must have felt. One thing for sure, God was surely watching over little Valentina and you too. So relieved that nothing happened to her and that she is doing fine. I guess we just have to be so careful around our little fluffs since they are just too quick. Accidents do happen so please do not beat yourself up about this. Valentina will be just fine!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very glad she's OK - how is your precious baby doing this morning? They get underfoot so quickly, it can be frightening!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG, I am so sorry to hear this. It must have terrified you. So glad she is ok and thank god her angel was watching over her. Keep us posted on her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So scary! thank goodness she's OK. I stepped off a chair and onto Jodi's paw when he was a puppy - thankfully just his paw. But the screams from him were frightening, I can just imagine your scare. Yes it is a good idea to put her in an xpen whenever the door is to be opened, or use a baby gate to block the hallway to any doors. Your bell collar is a good idea too, I didn't do that with Jodi.

Jodi cannot go downstairs so I don't worry that he will run outside when the door opens. The back door is to the deck, which has a gate too. Maybe I am paranoid but sometimes I put him on a harness and tie him on when we are in the backyard, especially if friends are over and there's a possibility somone could open the gate without me knowing.
feel better soon Valentina:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

oh poor little Valentina and poor Mommy too! How's she doing this morning?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this Sammy, but so thankful that everyone is okay. I hope you and your babies have a restful, peaceful Sunday. Please let us know later today how she's doing.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Sylie, that has been a fear of mine! Especially when they are so tiny. I'm glad to know she is ok. Giver Valentina a hug and kiss for me!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*hugs* I am so glad she is ok  I have stepped on a puppy before and it's such a horrible feeling.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

OMG, I am so sorry. Praying for you all. I hope she and you are feeling better soon. Hug, kisses and licks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know that feeling Sammie---when we brought Lisi home I stepped off a chair & almost had a heart-attack when I realized she had scampered over to me & I almost put my weight on her. We got a bell collar but she tried to eat the bells & I thought that more dangerous than the other. I was panicked we would step on that little rascal, but our kitchen is too small to pen her. She is so little & so quick that I fear leaving her w/others as we are now so careful where we step---and it can happen in a split second. 
I do think that an angel must have slipped between me & her that day!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When mine were pups, my whole family got so tired of me saying. Watch the dogs!!!! They are so little it's easy to step on them. So sorry this happened I know that you must feel terrible, but it was an accident. I'm glad the she's OK!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammy,
I am so glad she is ok. Wow, this is my fear too. I have to remind everyone when I take Sammie to visit. they just forget after while. They are so fast and just right with us 24/7, almost anyway. I always stop and look before I turn around too. That's when I almost stepped on Sammie. I have stepped on him a couple times just lightly though. He has kinda learned now to move away. But I think the xpen might be good idea for now, when your out of the room. 
:innocent:xoxoxo little one :wub:


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Hope little Valentina feel better soon!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How scary...glad to hear that she is ok. How is she doing today?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor little girl! Well wishes to the precious baby. :heart:

When Opey was about a year or two I turned around in the living room and stepped full force on the little guy... And the sounds that do come out of them are horrific!! I checked him over and saw a red welt on his belly by his back leg. He was walking fine so I decided to kept an eye on him and in a few hours the welt was gone and he didn't yelp or anything when I touched around the area. I was so thankful I didn't really hurt him!! They do get under our feet, but I will say Opey honestly doesn't really get under anyone's feet now and is overly cautious now!! Opey wasn't quite as little as your girl though. 

Glad she is ok!! :tender:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

My heart dropped when I read your post. This is a fear of mine too. So glad an angel was looking out for sweet Valentina. hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammie -- I'm so glad that Valentina is alright. She's probably bruised and that's why she's in some pain.

Don't blame yourself. I know that most of us have experienced something like this at one time or another. The fluffs are just quick and so smart and so tiny. I know that Lacie has wiggled out of my arms and fallen to the floor (tile), Tilly has escaped through the front door without me knowing and Secret has gotten under my feet where I've stepped on her. It just happens.

Again, I'm so glad that Valentina is OK. I know that you must have been scared to death. Sending lots of hugs to you and prayers that Valentina will soon be completely back to normal.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I'm so glad Valentina is okay! I have a collar with a bell for Obi that I used to use when he first got here too. I know you must be shaken up but we are glad she is okay! :hug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless her heart. I'm so very sorry this happened. But accidents do happen. I thank God she's okay. This could happen to any of us. 

All our love,

Deb and Gang


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So thankful she is okay! It is so scary when they get under foot like that. Glad yall are doing alright now though.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Sammy...i'm so happy to hear that Valentina is ok...what a scare that must of been! Poor little baby is probably bruised and it'll probably take a couple of days for her to feel more comfortable. Give that baby kisses from me and hugs to you. :hugging:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sorry. How scary!!! I am so glad she is okay. She's precious..I would have totally freaked out, but you have handled it so well. I'm proud of you!:grouphug::wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou::ThankYou:

:ThankYou: to God that he saved my little baby from a disaster....

and thank you for the outpouring concern and for the well wishes.

Valentina is resting all day, she doesn't walk yet, just limping when she has to go potty.

But she has appetite and that is a good sign.

:ThankYou:again for always being there and uplifting our spirit


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Sammie, I just read this. Thank God she is ok and no serious injury was done. I can't tell you the times I have heard a little squeal, or have almost fallen trying to avoid an accident because someone was under foot. They are so down fast. Hope she is feeling her feisty little self in no time.

She is so dang cute:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sammie, I am hoping tonight brings Sammie feeling a little better and walking better. I am sure this must have scared you to death. I hope you are feeling ok too:wub:.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

lynda said:


> Hope she is feeling her feisty little self in no time.She is so dang cute:wub:





Maisie and Me said:


> Sammie, I hope you are feeling ok too:wub:.





:ThankYou:

to both of you too


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Sammy, how is little Valentina doing?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Love you Sammy and the babies get so near our feet, it is so easy to do. Hope you are both feeling better today.

Love you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - how is Valentina doing today?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh how scary!! I'm so glad she is okay.:grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How is little Valentina today?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I know that must have caused your heart to stop. I hope everyone is feeling better today.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Checking in to see how Valentina is today?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

so glad she is okay!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So glad to hear she is doing well.......things like this happen .... you are such a wonderful mom and Valentina will be just fine !!
Hugs,
Jenna


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

How wonderful and genuine of all of you who posts well wishes.:heart:

I mean: only people who genuinely care can relentlessly follow fluffs' recovery ,relentlessly keep PM-ing me with concerns and send me prayers of full recovery for little Valentine.

Where can anybody find such a support group?

Only on Spoiled Maltese.

I received such support when I lost Dolcina.

I received so many well wishes when I got little Valentina and now, so many of you,
actually the majority of SM "awties", are constantly checking on Valentina, as if she was your own fluff.

That is so so so wonderful, I'll make you the God-mothers:aktion033:

Any objections?:smrofl:

Little Valentina (who has gained a whole 1 lbs since I got her) refuses to stay in her x-pen, what a surprise:blush:

So today, I put her in the stroller while I was watering the garden: she jumped out of it:w00t:

Little Pallina Valentina, you will need crutches very soon if we continue this way:HistericalSmiley:

OK, changing topic for a second, the other day, there was a thread about how do we keep our departed fluffs' stuff, and their memory alive.

I was going to post something in that regard and then got side track with Valentina's injury.

So I want to post some pictures of stuffed animals that resemble my departed fluffs, and that is how I keep their memory alive.

And I put their collar on the stuffed animal, and the bow they last wore and their ashes by the stuffed animal.

So here we go......from left to right.....

Piccolina, Ricky (who I fostered for a year and a half), Dolcina, and Bambolina























*
and what do you think about the resemblance of this stuffed animal.....











*
and this picture of Dolcina.....?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I put little stuffed animals that look like mine on their ashes too. I've been looking for stuffed animals that look like them to put their ashes inside. I did that with AMy, Buster and Buffy's ashes. I put a collar with three tags with their names on. I put it in the will that their ashes are in there so they will be interred with us when our time comes.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I put little stuffed animals that look like mine on their ashes too.





:w00t::w00t::w00t:equal minds think alike:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My granddaughter has the little stuffed animal like yours that looked like Dolcina. I bought it for her because it looked like my fluffs! I love your pictures.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> How wonderful and genuine of all of you who posts well wishes.:heart:
> 
> I mean: only people who genuinely care can relentlessly follow fluffs' recovery ,relentlessly keep PM-ing me with concerns and send me prayers of full recovery for little Valentine.
> 
> ...


Sammy, this is beautiful. What a beuautiful memorial. And yes, the resemblance to Dolcina is amazing. Oh it is so very special.


Um, I think our little Valentiina, is training for the Olympics . God love her and you.

Hugs, 

Christine


----------

